# My CRS tank



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

I have this for about 2 months now and I found 8 babies and 2 mother still have eggs, and all my CRS were imported from Japan s grade ( planning to get some more soon, this time I may get some SS too). here are some pictures to share


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

nice crystals, nice lawn for them as well


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice. what kind of filtration are you running?

also, you can get some pretty high grades here in the U.S. im breeding A-C grades right now but i was planning to start setting up another tank for higher grade CRS. eBay has a seller with pretty high grades for a pretty decent price.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

tex627 said:


> nice. what kind of filtration are you running?
> 
> also, you can get some pretty high grades here in the U.S. im breeding A-C grades right now but i was planning to start setting up another tank for higher grade CRS. eBay has a seller with pretty high grades for a pretty decent price.


I am using a Mini wet- dry system for them you cannot find that in USA, I have friend they design and build wet- dry in HK, I got it from them, may be I can show you some pictures later.

I looked at the one in US before, when they say GradeS or Grade S++ is = my Grade S only. I did get few Grade S+ from U.S. before, the white part was not soild white, and it does not cost that much to me for getting them from Japan ( because I have few very closed friends are japanese) last time I got some for my friend ( like the one I am having), 11for $100.00 I think its a good price that included the shippment from Japan to my house in Seattle WA.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

wow thats a great price for the quality of shrimp u described. thanks for the info about ebay shrimp. i've never bought shrimp from ebay before so thanks for letting me know. i was planning to get some from ebay sellers but now i'll have to think about it first.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

tex627 said:


> wow thats a great price for the quality of shrimp u described. thanks for the info about ebay shrimp. i've never bought shrimp from ebay before so thanks for letting me know. i was planning to get some from ebay sellers but now i'll have to think about it first.


Is kind of funny, my friend's friend just told my friend his just bought some S++ CRS from a (power Seller) from ebay for $18/ea and he bought 10 of them, he recive them on friday, My friends and I go check it out today (because I may do some trading with him to get some more new blood for my tank.) We find out what he has are the very low S grade, have about 3 of them is only a A grade. I told him he should wait for my next shippment ( in about one week) now he is trying to sell his CRS, so becareful the sellers in ebay because lots of them, they breed their own shrimp or the shrimps a from thailand or Indo. the breeder who breed their own shrimp usually they start from grade A or grade B in US, somtime they may get few S Grade, but those S grade usually are not very good, so if you want to buy grade S or high I think you should get them from japan or find a breeder only keep grade S or higer(no grade A, B or C). if you or member in here want good CRS let me know I always can get few more when I order them from Japan, and if you live in Seattle you can pick it up too so there will be no addition shipping cost.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

can you give me the nam eof the seller from ebay? thanks.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

tex627 said:


> can you give me the nam eof the seller from ebay? thanks.


I don't have it, may be I can ask my friend's friend, see will he give it to me.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

it would be great if you could do that.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

tex627 said:


> it would be great if you could do that.


By the way why do you want the Seller ID? ( because my friend asked me that?)


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

so i dont buy it from that person. lol. so do you have the seller's ID?


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

tex627 said:


> so i dont buy it from that person. lol. so do you have the seller's ID?


Sorry, He won't tell me. Just becareful when you buy. usually the people I buy them from, they will sent me pictures before they ship them to me.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

lol i dont get why he wont tell you.... but its okay thanks anyways.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

great shrimp and happy breeding


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd love me some cheap CRS!


----------

